# Dry rot on main beam



## jtr8178 (Mar 13, 2007)

I am looking at purchasing a new house, and the inspector noticed some dry rot on the main beam for the house. Ours is located in a crawl space. This house is also located in northern South Carolina.

The main beam is constructed of two 2x10's in the center, and then there are 2x2's nailed to the bottom of the beam. The 2x8 floor joists rest on top of the 2x2's. It was built this way orginally, and has never been modified.

The inspected for dry rot about 3/4" in the center of the beam, and over roughly a 15 foot length.

How serious is this dry rot? What are the options for having it repaired? Can I have some additional 2x10's attached to the beam to strengthen it? Maybe some type of resin/epoxy (It might be hard to apply since its upside down and you'd be fighting gravity.)

I've attached a picture. Please visit the link below to see it. The area that you can seel good is where the inspector chipped away at it to see how bad it was. Thank you for any information anyone can provide!

http://picasaweb.google.com/jtr8178/NewHome


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum JTR:
Unless you can feel a weak spot from inside the house; I would let it ride. Check it occasionally to see if it is getting worse; then we'll talk about reparis.
Glenn


----------

